# Motor Home Internal bed ladder ?



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hiya

Wondered if anyone knows of a reasonable priced bed ladder ( for the bed at the front of the Autotrail Aparaho .... didn't come with one & seller has failed to honour his word re getting one to us! ) or has a decent one kicking around that is suitable, they would like to sell? I can give height sizes if required.

Please let me know, many thanks, Mark


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seller failed to honour his word. Would that be a dealer?

Dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got one from O'learys

Kev.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes it is Dave, but not a 'main-stream' M/H dealer ......... He deals with M/H's & twin axle c/vans solely selling via the tinter-net!

Appears he 'mugged-us-off' for want of a better word !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Kev n Liz ........... O'learys, can you elaborate on this ... ie address/web site/ price?
Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not the best site, but they are really good and well priced, you will struggle to beat them, just ring them, ask for Mick, he's the boss.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/html/contact_us.html

Kev.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Brill, thanks Kev for the heads-up on O'leary's website, would appear they have a few other items I am after as well!


----------

